# Ruptured Disk - Screwed For Life



## McCullough (May 9, 2006)

I cut firewood to heat a home and 4 stall attached shop/garage. In December of 2005 I suddenly starting getting sharp pains behind my right knee, which then spread to my lower back. The pain became to intense I was unable to sleep for 3 days. By the time I was able to see the doctor, who saw me early, I was doubled over and needed a wheelchair to complete the journey into the hospital. The pain was so intense that frankly I'd prefer to be dead.

After seeing the doctor I found that I has a ruptered disk in my back and a severly pinched nerve. The doctor was able to rearrange his schedule, but I had to wait 3 days. The valium and other medication did little to kill the pain, but I was able to sleep for short periods.

Although I am classified as "recovered", what this really means is that I still have a gap in the cushing material of my spine from which soft tissue may once again pinch the same nerve. My lower back is also permanately sore all the time regardless of what I do and I also have tinges of nerve pain in back of my lower knee. After sitting or standing in one position for a long period of time my back can momentarily feel like its "out" when I go to readjust my position - and this usually comes with pain.

The strange thing is I had not done any cutting for nearly a year before this because I cut two seasons of wod ahead of time. Instead my back all of sudden started hurting when I lifted a 40 pound bag of salt (I usually carry one in each hand). Undoubtedly though the actual wear and tear occured from lifting large chunks of wood. I now limit myself to 75 or so pounds to be on the safe side.

So my advice is don't lift anything heavy even if you are a healthy strong young person because over time it will come back to bite you in the ass.

LOL! And to top it off my insurance deductible will be $4200. :0(

LOL! Try getting hired by someone when they can search your past medical records as part of the hiring process and find out you had back surgery.


----------



## foodforests (May 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Do you mind me asking how old you are?


----------



## belgian (May 10, 2006)

*same story here*

Sounds very familiar. Been there twice, same pain. I had 2 back surgeries, both on L4-L5 disc level, for a hernia removal. Can't do anything serious of physical work, sports, or anything else without being constantly reminded of it. 

The cause is a single disc in bad condition (not related to heavy work, nor heritage), but it is simply bad luck I guess. You can get a hernia from a simple bad move, but mostly by lifting heavy things, overweight, etc., so one should pay attention always not to overdo it.

It realise my life will never be again like before, one has to accept it. But when you are able to adapt your lifestyle, you can still have a good quality life. You will also value more the things you still can do.
So hang in there, and take care.

roland


----------



## sawn_penn (May 10, 2006)

One of the worst things you can do is to bend your back AND twist your upper body as you lift. That's a real recipe for trouble, especially if you have an injury already.


----------



## rb_in_va (May 10, 2006)

McCullough,
Have you been to a chiropractor? They specialize in correcting pinched nerves. I had severe neck pain one time that came about all of a sudden. It started at about 10 am. By noon I had sceduled an appt for 4 pm. I left work because I was in so much pain and went home. The pain would come and go and got so intense that I would scream. The pain took several visits to the chiropractor to subside, but I have been pain free for years.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 10, 2006)

rb, I believe in chiropractors (I'm seeing one now), but they can't help a ruptured disk.


----------



## rb_in_va (May 10, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> rb, I believe in chiropractors (I'm seeing one now), but they can't help a ruptured disk.



I'm not familiar with ruptured disks, but when I hear pinched nerve I think about what chiropractors CAN do.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 10, 2006)

With a ruptured disk, a chiro is not likely to even touch him. Too much danger. You might as well try to cure a broken femur with chiropractic care.


----------



## belgian (May 10, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> With a ruptured disk, a chiro is not likely to even touch him. Too much danger. You might as well try to cure a broken femur with chiropractic care.



That is correct. Once you got a ruptured disk, it is not recommended to use a chiropractor, since he can worsen the situation. Best you can do is rest. if the hernia (bulb coming out of the disk) is too big and the nerve is heavily pinched (resulting often in heavy pains or paralysing of the legs), then the hernia has to be removed by surgery. A small hernia can retreat in the disk if you give it the necessary rest, but it remains a threat to the surrounding nerve. I've used a chiropractor with good results in the early stage of my back problems, but once I got a "real" hernia, he admitted that there was nothing more he could do. 
roland


----------



## crashagn (May 10, 2006)

I know what yall are going through.. And yes the playing hard at a early age does come back and bite some of us in the bum..Me .. between the dirtbikes..streetbikes.snowmobiles and falling out of trees and landing on my head and shoulder has taken a toll. I went through a "major" surgery last year. The doc explained to me that the cartilage in my back in 3 spots was pushing out and a 4th on the way. and my spine was collapsing. I could be at work on the farm and pick something up under 40 pounds and i would be done for 2 weeks easily. So after along discussion with the doc he gave me my only remedy. 2 stainless steel rods and 16 screws in my back along with 1 rib taken out to replace the cartilage in my back. Very very painful recovery. but i was up and walking short strides 2 days after surgery. Ive uploaded some pics so you may see. Now.. iam aheack of alot better. Cuttin wood and working cattle. But i do be very aware of what i am doing now. Ohh and as the chiropractors go... they are only a temp fix. some believe it works. but it only prolongs something that is seriously going to happen later on


----------



## greg carr (May 12, 2006)

I ruptured my L4 and L5 a few years ago.Kept trying to work doing light duty but I couldnt take it. Now I'm selling instead of climbing. I dont believe in chiropractors for anything but for the pain I found that accupuncture really worked. Dont know how but it is so relaxing. Try it


----------



## mazurrj (May 12, 2006)

Same here, tried everything, doctor wanted to send me for nerve blocks after year of meds/PT/Chiropractor said accupuncture not going to help, accupunture fixed me up pretty good though, no need for anything else and pain free.
PT and chiroprater good but if they do not work for you, there are other options like accupuncture.


----------



## 12guns (May 12, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> McCullough,
> Have you been to a chiropractor? They specialize in correcting pinched nerves. I had severe neck pain one time that came about all of a sudden. It started at about 10 am. By noon I had schedule an appt for 4 pm. I left work because I was in so much pain and went home. The pain would come and go and got so intense that I would scream. The pain took several visits to the chiropractor to subside, but I have been pain free for years.



A pinched nerve is a bit different that a ruptured disk putting pressure on the sciatic (sp) nerve. A chiro is not a good idea w/ ruptured disks. I have also had two discs severely ruptured pressing on the nerve. I hurt my back when I was 14 and fell off a jet ski. I lived with limited flexibility for 6 years and didn't really know what the problem was. After injuring it again playing a little too hard on the lake, I went in for an MRI. The doc didn't want to operate initially, but after trying several different options unsuccessfully, he cut me open. I've been very pleased w/ the results however, while playing golf w/ my dad I caused it to flare up a bit. The next morning I jumped up some stair at my house and down I went. Not fun. As bad as it sucks, I have learned to live w/ the injury. I can do anything I want from cutting wood, to moving furniture. My neurosurgeon told me after the second incident that what little I "re-ruptured" would shrivel up and go away...12 months later, I think he was right. Over time, you learn to live with the pain. You'll also learn that Advil is a miracle drug!! Hang in there!


----------



## Jumper (Jun 1, 2006)

As discussed above, try accupuncture for acute pain-I crushed the two lowest discs in my back in '99 and that combined with physio really helped a lot. Not sure about your case but most literature I have seen re back pain states keep moving because when you let the situation get the better of you that is when the real problems start. Are you a candidate for surgury?


----------



## coveredinsap (Jun 1, 2006)

The moral of the story is not "don't lift heavy stuff", rather it's..."use proper safety equipment....such as a lifting belt for lower back support, and proper procedure...such as lifting with your legs rather than your back". Those two things will prevent the majority of lifting injuries.
$25 for a good wide leather lifting belt is pretty cheap compared to medical bills and a screwed-up back. (They also help prevent hernias too.)


----------



## Newfie (Jun 1, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> $25 for a good wide leather lifting belt is pretty cheap compared to medical bills and a screwed-up back. (They also help prevent hernias too.)



And in a pinch you can strap it over your cakehole to keep the sh!t from leaking out. That will prevent people from bruising your ego or kicking your a$$.


----------



## SpookHollow (Jun 4, 2006)

LOL Newfie! 

I too have had lots of trouble with back pain. Falling timber puts you in a twisted position and after years of doing this can rearrange your back as it has mine. I have not had any ruptures just yet but have rolled around on the forest floor trying to find a way to stand up without feeling like I was hit by a 30.06. My spine is actually out over an inch right to left and back to the right. I am seeing a chiropractor and a massage therapists. I am going to start taking that glucosamine chondroitin (sp?) lol. Hopefully I can do this for the next few year and a half till I finish my degree. 

On the subject of back braces or belts, PFFFFT! They are uncomfortable which causes other issues. They may help some people but what happens when they lose it or forget it? All the sudden they can't do the job. You should learn to lift properly instead of learning to use crutches that train you to depend on devices.


----------



## Jhelm (Jun 9, 2006)

*back healing can take years*

I had a bad back injury that required surgery and I recovered well, took it easy for a little over 1 year though I continued to lift some weights. Really let it heal. I was early thirties. After the year plus recovery I resumed racing dirtbikes and all was well for 6-7 years then major new injury, could barely walk etc. Fortunately I have a desk job, anyway it took two years and mega therapy continued exercise etc to work itself out to a decent level.Now 40 plus I try and take it easier, no racing barely ride in fact.Point is patience, persistence discipline and time work wonders. Also major advancements in back surgery are made every few years so put off if you can and see more than one surgeon so you learn about the options.


----------



## Ryan Gossen (Jun 9, 2006)

Ive had to switch between a desk job and tree work a couple times in my life (Im 35), and my back hurts at a desk job but not when I climb regularly.


----------



## 12guns (Jun 9, 2006)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but exercise is key. Wheather surgery is needed or not, strengthening you lower back will help tremendously. After surgery, I favored my lower back for so long w/o exercise, my hamstrings and back healed up real tight. After stretching and strengthening lower back, I can tell a huge difference. Still sore, but tolerable. For what it's worth.


----------



## Kate Butler (Jun 9, 2006)

*back pain*

10 years ago, the chief of orthopedic surgery at Dartmouth/Hitchcock in Havover, NH, told me that if I didn't have the surgery he was recommending that I'd be in a wheelchair in 5 years. Still haven't had the surgery - though sometimes I think maybe I should've. I find that as long as I keep moving, it's tolerable (2 blown discs, 1 herniated disc, arthritis of the spine), but that getting out of a chair or bed is pretty awful.

You learn to compartmentalize the pain and just keep on working. It is one of the reasons I don't climb anymore.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 9, 2006)

12guns said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but exercise is key. Wheather surgery is needed or not, strengthening you lower back will help tremendously. After surgery, I favored my lower back for so long w/o exercise, my hamstrings and back healed up real tight. After stretching and strengthening lower back, I can tell a huge difference. Still sore, but tolerable. For what it's worth.




Exercising the belly is also very important - those muscles help stabilize the whole trunk.


----------

